# My current diet - critique please



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Current diet is :-

8am - 3 eggs 3 whites scrambled, 1 medium bowl of porridge.

11am - couple of handfulls of fresh pasta twists, 1 1/2 tins tuna, drop of light mayo

2pm - 2 chicken breasts, couple handfuls of pasta, yogurt.

5 pm - tuna pasta or protien shakes mixed with some oats dependant on time

8pm - either, cheeseburgers (homemade), fahitas, chicken breasts, spag bol, steak casserole etc. some fruit

bedtime - protien shake.

Any suggestions for improvment?

Im trying to get as much whole food as possible with relying on protien powder to much.

Trying to get my carbs down early on and reduce in the evening.

Aim is to eat enough to gain but not to much that im gaining fat.

Currently doing cardio most mornings to speed up my metabolism and burn as much fat as possible.

Aim is to get into good nick without the perils of a nasty diet.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

swap pasta for wholemeal if its possible, and add in the obligitory veg. the additional fibre from both of those with help digestion and burn cals on there own.

your bedtime shake, what type? could you stomach some eggs before bed too? just to get some long acting proteins overnight

and with your breakfast, even a small whey shake of 25g just to stop overnight fasting dead in its tracks.

what do you drink thoughout the day? milk/squash? make sure its cold (eg, out of the fridge) again, itll help your body burn the cals without cutting down on actual food

apart from that, looks very clean.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> swap pasta for wholemeal if its possible, and add in the obligitory veg. the additional fibre from both of those with help digestion and burn cals on there own.
> 
> your bedtime shake, what type? could you stomach some eggs before bed too? just to get some long acting proteins overnight
> 
> ...


I can swap the pasta for whole meal, and I do need to get more ie some veg down me.

My bedtime shake is just the bulk powder whey - I can eat more eaggs if need be I enjoy my scrambled eggs so thats not a problem.

I add a small shake to my breakfast.

I generally drink water and squash through the day - I could chill it a bit more though.

Thanks dude - advice appreciated


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

looks good !

tho , as pete says, i'd swap the pasta for summat else, basmati rice is even better than wholemeal pasta IMO .....

and the veg , yeah brocoli,green beans, even a bit of bran in your mornin porridge, etc ,

giving your system some fibre to process also helps with the fat loss

it looks nice and clean, but most important its "do-able" .....ie , your not gonna get p1ssed off wi it.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> looks good !
> 
> tho , as pete says, i'd swap the pasta for summat else, basmati rice is even better than wholemeal pasta IMO .....
> 
> ...


Thanks bro - I tried the basmati rice - but I cook it in the morning - then when I come to eat it a bit later it was like eating saw dust. can you micro it up after youve already cooked it?

Im finding it alot more enjoyable beleive it or not than my last - if its dead or doeant move eat it regime. The only variation I have is my tea which I look farward to now, whereas previously i would dread it as by that time i would just be force feeding myself.

Also now certain thing are off limits which makes me keener to eat ( eating used to be a chore)

Loving my new approach

and looking alot better for it too.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Looks good to me, but as pete mentioned, try gettin whole meal and whole grain when ever possible


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Thanks bro - I tried the basmati rice - but I cook it in the morning - then when I come to eat it a bit later it was like eating saw dust. can you micro it up after youve already cooked it?


Iron, I use the uncle bens micro rice - it is just plain rice, no crap in it, and it steams in the bag in 2min in the microwave. I have it with Chicken and steamed veg - again micro waved in 2min.

Looks like a good plan you have good luck fella.

J


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Iron, I use the uncle bens micro rice - it is just plain rice, no crap in it, and it steams in the bag in 2min in the microwave. I have it with Chicken and steamed veg - again micro waved in 2min.
> 
> Looks like a good plan you have good luck fella.
> 
> J


Thanks bud - I'll try that micro rice


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey iron man id maybe cut down to 1 hand full mate cos them hands look like shovels mate

looks good to me mate but agree with big pete not enough veg!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> hey iron man id maybe cut down to 1 hand full mate cos them hands look like shovels mate/quote]
> 
> I know I hate that - makes my nob look tiny when im having a [email protected]


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> Thanks bud - I'll try that micro rice


No prob, its good cause it dont stick together and you dont need to spend 20 mins a night prep'in it.

I hate ready food cause its full of crap but this is all cool, ingredients:

Cooked Basmati Rice (98%), Vegetable Oil, Salt, Monoglycerides of edible fatty acids.

250g in a pack. Enjoy.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

fpmsl ha ha nice one


----------



## brooky33 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ironman said:


> Current diet is :-
> 
> ya your 8 pm meal to late for all them carbs.try moving your lunch one to 8pm and luch till 8pm:lift:
> 
> ...


----------



## brooky33 (Feb 6, 2007)

ya move your luch to 8pm and ypu8m to luch its to late to be eating all them carbs.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

brooky33 said:


> ya move your luch to 8pm and ypu8m to luch its to late to be eating all them carbs.


This thread was like a year ago, dude. :bolt:


----------

